# Late Grouse Season



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I was out deer hunting tonight in what was actually my first grouse hunting spot in this area (I've long moved on). A grouse was drumming incessantly, even after sunset. Maybe a deer hunter left a half can of Red Bull and mr grouse drank it.

Early season was hit or miss for me. Took over a week to run into them. Then after the third week of October I hit a two week dry spell for grouse and most the wc left early. 

Might have been the higher hunting pressure this year. More probably the greens browning and leaves dropping caused the grouse to finish dispersing to areas of more food and cover.

Oh well. A week couped up in the cabin and my dogs sure are full of it.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

This morning I heard one get off the roost. This makes the third day deer hunting in a row ive heard or seen grouse. Second one still on roost at least a half hour after sunrise. They are roosting late.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Similar results here. If we don't get a ton of snow, I'll probably try this spot again when it opens. Not too much pressure though, I found another area on the back side of this that should be pretty birdy next year.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

L


shaffe48b said:


> I was out deer hunting tonight in what was actually my first grouse hunting spot in this area (I've long moved on). A grouse was drumming incessantly, even after sunset. Maybe a deer hunter left a half can of Red Bull and mr grouse drank it.
> 
> Early season was hit or miss for me. Took over a week to run into them. Then after the third week of October I hit a two week dry spell for grouse and most the wc left early.
> 
> ...


Likely a young drummer that is establishing his drumming area, for next spring.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Scientists should inject grouse with red bull and see if they command a larger territory.

I was recently to the doc and she said my blood pressure was great. I said well in my early 30s I'd hope so. She said not necessarily because of all the energy drinks people are drinking. I said well glad to hear you are happy with me focusing on the beer.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

We are seeing them all around us while deer hunting at my moms.6 behind me right now.Then they are around my buddy's hundreds of yards away.Harvested 4 already but looks like we can hunt more.chuck full of birds.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

They kept me pretty entertained this deer season. Had a group of 3 that pretty consistently would come out of the swamp I was watching and chase each other around. The first night I saw them pop out of the swamp about an hour before dark and they looked like 3 quail walking single file. Have had a lot of luck this year around pine trees.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I enjoy watching Grouse do Grouse things.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

wirehair said:


> I enjoy watching Grouse do Grouse things.


Me too! Always a thrill to watch them from deer stand!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I know I’m ready to get back after them! Enough of this deer season crap, my dogs are driving me crazy LOL!


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Gibby is heart broken when I leave the house with the gun and leave her behind. I keep telling her it's nor the same gun.


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Drove thru Seney refuge the day before the opener saw 18 grouse most around the oaks


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

My dogs can't wait to get back in the woods. Being Deer chasers the are in Maximum Security Total Lockdown. LOL


----------



## mjargs (Sep 4, 2012)

BillBuster said:


> I know I’m ready to get back after them! Enough of this deer season crap, my dogs are driving me crazy LOL!


Glad to hear there are more than just me and Rookie going through this!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My trash cans are taking a beating. Things are getting chewed on. Letting out to go has turned into run off to the neighbors. They're both about to get a whoopin.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I’m anxious to see how much snow we get this week! Ready to get after some grouse next weekend!


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone getting after it tomorrow? I have friday off and devoted to chasing grouse, I will be counting the hours till then!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

michiganmaniac said:


> Anyone getting after it tomorrow? I have friday off and devoted to chasing grouse, I will be counting the hours till then!


I was going to hunt but the weather sucked so I came back home.I have a hotbed chuck full of birds that i may hit over the weekend two hours from Clarkston.one day for pheasants and one for Penny on grouse is my plan.I was thinking about tomorrow for pheasants also but high winds with gusts up to 40 don't sound great.Back to work I go.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I have to wait until the weekend unfortunately! Keep the reports flowing guys.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I have to wait until the weekend as well. My Gsp is ready to go. With the 3 weekends of inactivity due to deer season ,she is going stir crazy. I'll have to park a mile from productive cover and let her run to burn off some of that pent up energy.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

hunted as hard as I could, tip o' mitt. Woods were dead still, and the wild flushes were frustrating. Killed the only bird I shot at. Saw 3 of the 15 or so flushed. Dog work was spot on and in range. Every flush came out of damp ground - alders, dogwoods, mixed hemlock and aspen. Rubber boot country. 

Also encountered a couple snowshoes, which were spared but fun to see. Forgotten how fast they are!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

G


bombcast said:


> hunted as hard as I could, tip o' mitt. Woods were dead still, and the wild flushes were frustrating. Killed the only bird I shot at. Saw 3 of the 15 or so flushed. Dog work was spot on and in range. Every flush came out of damp ground - alders, dogwoods, mixed hemlock and aspen. Rubber boot country.
> 
> Also encountered a couple snowshoes, which were spared but fun to see. Forgotten how fast they are!


Good to hear you saw some hares! They’re about nonexistent in our area. I miss hunting them like when I was a kid.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Took 2 hares in late October, tasty treats.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

With the coming weather, tomorrow is possibly going to be the best day of the entire season.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gamekeeper said:


> With the coming weather, tomorrow is possibly going to be the best day of the entire season.


Wish I was going out tomorrow, but I had a pretty stellar 2 hours this morning.


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

Went out this afternoon for a 3.5 hour hunt with these two. had 9 points with 14 grouse flushed and was lucky to take 3. Glad I went back to this spot as I figured it would produce in the late season.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Finally got out yesterday. 1st spot saw nothing, but it was a heavily hinted area and food was pretty much gone. Second spot was a previous honey hole. Still acorns to be found. Moved a couple birds, but flushed too far ahead. Third spot was a first time. Found a spot with young pines mixed with some oak. Got out of the truck and walking up the trail, just got the gun loaded and one flew out of a treat right in front of us. A big one. I John wanted the shot, thought I saw it dip as it cleared a white pine bow, racked another shot through the bow at him anyway, buy couldn't tell what he did. I was using 6 shot for late season, so I had my hopes up. We beat the brush and young pine stands along his perceived flight path and she never picked him up. After 1/2 hour I took Gibby back to the original tree the bird was clearing when I took the shot and she was motivated again. Then I thought, maybe he didnt drop and just dipped over a bit. So I took her a little more left in the pie we worked and just as we got to a the next pine over. She was almost on him when the bird jumped up between us and almost went right over my shoulder like a rocket, right I to another thick stand of young white pines. I got around on him and tried to put one up his rump, but he was already in the thick when I shot. I was still hearing wings when he stopped, then took off again on the other side of the stand. He was just fighting his way through the limbs. This time I have up on him confident he was fine after the first encounter and I wasnt gonna chase him all day if we came back to this area since both times he let us get close and flew short. So I changed our direction and kept hitting the same kind of area, then a little deeper near some marshy spots, but never saw another. Decided to call it, so figured I'd work the ditch line back to the truck. Almost to the truck and there that sucker goes again. I knew it was him, because this spot was just being where I heard his wings the second time, but in a spot we beat to death looking for him after the first encounter. This time, he stayed tight to the ground below the pine bows with a clear line of flight. I saw him launch and had a bead on him quickly, trained on him for what seemed like was forever waiting to squeeze the trigger. Problem was, Gibby was right on him when he took off, I was on low ground and they were running uphill. She was in my sight picture the whole time , but the bird never rose. I had my fingers crossed that it would bump a limb and she would grab him. This darn dog has already grabbed a robin for me at the beginning of the season. No pictures this trip, maybe we'll have another nice day before the holidays, though. Have some vacation time coming.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

I’ve never had great luck on pats during heavy snow events. The birds seems to hole up in softwoods. Of course, it’s still fun to get out there. 

With my dog broke down I’ll be sitting in the swamp waiting for ducks, with an ice fishing gaff taped to a paint roller extension pole.


----------

